# PMG pen



## workinforwood (Jan 28, 2009)

There is a new member of the PMG..guess who?! 

It is a conceptual pen inspired by my daughters love for fishing.  No..there's no fish.  Fishing is fun, but what we enjoy most is catching the bait!  The pen is "Thornapple Creek"...this is the creek through our yard. The dark blue is the ripples in the water, and there are frogs and dragonfly's scrolled around the pen.  The closed end represents the reeds.  The centerband is carved lillypads, and the finial is a much larger carved lillypad.  And of course, a matching and softly lined box.  Please enjoy....can't wait for spring time!


----------



## btboone (Jan 28, 2009)

Excellent!!  Great pen.  Congratulations Jeff.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 28, 2009)

I told you not to worry!!!!!! Congrats, that is an awesome pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 28, 2009)

I was told that all new acceptants will receive a Boone Anodized puzzle pen!  Whoohooo!!!


----------



## fiferb (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations! Very cool concept and story to go with it.


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations! 

It's frogerific


----------



## papaturner (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats.........An awesome pen.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats----neat story----awesome pen


----------



## thewishman (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 28, 2009)

That's awesome!!!

Someday I would love to be a member of the PMG.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Jan 28, 2009)

--- congratulations!!! ---- and very nice work!

Joe


----------



## Roy_Quast (Jan 28, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL pen and box!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jeff,

Even after having seen a pretty fair bit of your work, this one is amazing!  Great work and congratulations to you and your daughter!!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 28, 2009)

That is by far the coolest pen I've ever seen.  WOW.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 28, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> That's awesome!!!
> 
> Someday I would love to be a member of the PMG.



Rob,

Surely there are some sleazy clubs nearby that would make you a member of the Pop My Garter Club. :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 28, 2009)

HOLY MOLY !! Now I see what all the fuss is about . I have used the word awesome many times . That won't do for what I've seen here . May I also congratulate you on your acceptance to the guild ?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 28, 2009)

> Rob,
> 
> Surely there are some sleazy clubs nearby that would make you a member of the Pop My Garter Club. :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:




Depends, do they wear Pink Uniforms!!!:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice!  Congrats on the PMG!


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 28, 2009)

That is an outstanding pen Jeff!!! Congrats on the PMG!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2009)

That has got to be the ultimate example of making a pen personal. very nice job.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 28, 2009)

Beautiful pen with a great story.  I'm sure that pen will become a family heirloom the minute she get's it.  THanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## skiprat (Jan 28, 2009)

What took you so long:biggrin::wink:?

You have loads of cool pens that would have done the trick!!!!!!

Welcome to the club


----------



## CaptG (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats on an awesome pen and the membership to the PMG.


----------



## marcruby (Jan 28, 2009)

We have to get you to do a workshop - you are good!

Marc


----------



## VisExp (Jan 28, 2009)

Beautiful pen and great story behind it Jeff.  Reading it I could just imagine you and your daughter at the creek fishing.  Congratulations on the PMG, very well deserved!


----------



## igran7 (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome pen, and a beautiful story to go along with it.


----------



## dullbroadhead (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats on the pen and PMG.

Bob


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice to see exactly what the PMG asks for  - a masterpiece.  Well done.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations, a beautiful pen and box.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations, it is a beautiful pen and story.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, very cool.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff , this is an honor you richly deserve . That is truly a Masterpiece . Congrats buddy !!!:highfive:


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations on your acceptance. Nice pen and story as well.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you everyone.  Now I have to figure out how to use their forum!


----------



## el_d (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations That is a very cool pen.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 29, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Thank you everyone. Now I have to figure out how to use their forum!


You and everyone else, I guess. That place is a ghost town!
Congratulations on a well deserved honor!!!! Welcome to the club!


----------



## leehljp (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations on the rewards of a great pen!


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 29, 2009)

Great work on the pen, very nice!


----------



## andyk (Jan 29, 2009)

Great looking pen!! I'm curious what kind of time you had in that and did your daughter help? Also: What is the PMG?


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW!! Awesome pen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Andy: PMG - Pen Maker's Guild

Kinda like the Hall of Fame for penturners I think.  I know someday I will make something worthy to be allowed in.


----------



## traderdon55 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations!! That is one of the best looking pens I have ever seen.


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 29, 2009)

Way to go Jeff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Verne (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome pen and story. 
Wonder how many Guild honorees we don't know about. Seems to be very few posts about such an accomplishment.
Vern


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 30, 2009)

andyk said:


> Great looking pen!! I'm curious what kind of time you had in that and did your daughter help? Also: What is the PMG?



My daughter helps just by existing.  She's inspiration, as I'm sure any parent understands.  The pen and box together where about 10 hrs of actual labour time.  I say that because it really takes about a week to do over all..you can't just make it all and bam it's  done.  Inlays take time to dry, as do lamination's, and then the finish has to cure some before sanding and polishing.

Vern...you don't see that many because there are not that many members over there.  There's several people here that are worthy, but simply haven't submitted because they aren't sure they can get in, or just don't care to get in.  It is very quiet over there, but it is nice to have a second pen album, and even nicer to have one on the same list as the Gisi's and a few other big names.  Because you are not a member, you can't discuss anything in their forum.  You can read the blogs from what I understand, and you definitely can view the galleries of all the members.


----------



## Darley (Jan 30, 2009)

Jeff congratulation very nice theme on your pen, good work.


----------

